# Staple food mix, Snacks, and Treats



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Just for curiosity I wanted to start a thread as there seems to be lots of questions about *diet.* So I would like you to answer these questions for both my own information and all the newer people in the forum. There are so many variations of diet depending on your hedgie that this will give people ideas of what they can also try or use.

*1.What is in you Kibble mix?
2.What live/dried insects do you feed your hedgie , how often, and how many?
3.What fruits and veggies does your hedgie eat? How often?
4.What other treats do you give to your hedgie and how often?*

As for me
1>Nutrience Kitten formula, green pea and duck, Igo chicken veggie and fruit, innova weight management, hedgehog 8:1
2> live mealies,the older stage beetles, and aliens -> 3-4 almost every day, every 2nd day 1-2 dried crickets
3> apples & occasionally blueberries (cause its all she will eat) every 2 days ( thats why i found the dry cat food mix with fruit and vegetables
4> every week or 2 some wet cat food, lean ground meats, or cat treats.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Food mix is a little wonky right now because I'm trying different higher-fat foods to find one Lily likes since she needs to gain a bit of weight.

1. Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken, Wellness Healthy Weight, Wellness Small Breed Puppy, Royal Canin Babycat, and Solid Gold Wee Bit.
2. 4-5 frozen crickets a night (not freeze-dried, bought live and put in freezer), 8-10 mealworms/aliens/beetles a night
3. Usually I give one tablespoon of a mix of baby foods each night, but that's on hold what with the weight thing. For baby food, I give just about everything under the sun, any fruit/veggie mix that are safe for hedgies, and chicken/turkey for meat. I usually mix together a meat, a fruit, and a few veggies. Sometimes she gets fresh melon (watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew) if I happen to have it. 
4. Right now she's getting 4-5 chunks of meat a night from a Wellness Healthy Indulgence packet instead of mixed baby food since she was losing weight with the baby food.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a bump up cause I thought this would be a good info thread


----------

